# swirling in MP soaps



## SunshineGirl (Mar 20, 2015)

hello, quick question. im really starting to come into my own with the MP. I havent done cp soap but i LOVE the swirls that you can do in cp soap. i was wondering can we do the same in MP.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 20, 2015)

IMO, no.  There are people who make incredibly beautiful MP soaps, but it is really hard to get CP-like swirls in MP, that is one of the reasons I do both now.  Although now that I am doing CP I am enjoying the whole process/exploring ingredients, etc. more than I did w/MP, I think, there are both more variables and yet more importance in the basics.  I don't know though, I guess all soapmaking is just fun.  

That being said, two of my favorites that do mp swirls that I could never duplicate, one big company and one etsy seller:

http://attirance.com/en/product/vannai-4/medus-kafija-sokolade-kokoss-127/54-35

https://www.etsy.com/shop/desertsoapstone/sold?ref=shopinfo_sales_leftnav


----------



## lsg (Mar 20, 2015)

The easiest way I have found to swirl M&P is to pour the colors at the same time, each in a different corner.  I use individual molds for this method.
Here is a link with a video of swirling M&P:
http://www.soapqueen.com/?s=swirling+melt+&+pour


----------



## SoapStephanie (Mar 23, 2015)

It's possible, but incredibly hard to swirl in M&P. I've succeeded in it a few times but it was like swirling through cement.  (If you are interested check my photo's.) 
This is one of the reasons I am currently finishing my M&P supplies and moving to CP.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 23, 2015)

Silly question, but why is it hard to swirl M&P?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 23, 2015)

It's about the equivalent to a super fast tracing recipe for me. At normal pouring temps the base is too thin; as you wait for it to cool, there is a tiny window of opportunity before it develops it's skin. I've given up in MP because I can't consistently reproduce.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 23, 2015)

Ah thanks! That's why M&P makes such pretty geometrical patterns. Makes sense.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Mar 23, 2015)

It's not impossible if you use lsg's method. I do it fairly frequently but you have to watch the temp and be careful not to overstir. It is nothing like CP swirling and if I haven't made MP in some time I lose the knack and do ridiculous things that end in failure. (Ask me about my attempted spider webs! OR better yet, don't.
These are turkish mocha and orange.


----------

